# Opinion Needed: Kitchen Knife Set (Budget $150)



## sleekay (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi everyone.

Wondering if I could get some opinions.

I would like to get a good kitchen cutting knife set (minus scissors if possible). 
I'm looking for a set of knives for cutting meat, fruit, regular kitchen duties (I'm not looking for eating knives).


*My budget is $150 - does anyone have any recommendations?*



Thanks so much - it's appreciated!
sleekay


----------



## The hekler (Aug 9, 2012)

The first thing your gonna hear is to spend the money on one, maybe two good knives, that's all you will need to do what you want to do, and you will be able to buy good knives that will far out perform anything you will find in a set for the money your looking to spend.


----------



## Taz575 (Aug 9, 2012)

I agree with The Hekler. Get a decent 210 or 240mm Gyuto and a 150mm petty and you should be good for most of the tasks in the kitchen. A Carbonext 150mm petty is $70 and the 210mm gyuto is $105, so it's a little over your budget, but that may be a way to go. Also, Fujiwara has their stainless series FKM or carbon series FKH: 150mm petty is $44 and the 210mm gyuto is $75, $83 for the 240mm gyuto in stainless. Another option is an Artifex, either 210mm or 240, or a Tojiro DP Gyuto and Petty. Most blades in a knife set don't get used. The gyuto will take care of the slicing tasks, whether it is veggies or proteins. The petty will take care of most smaller tasks, finer cutting, etc.


----------



## James (Aug 9, 2012)

Taz575 said:


> I agree with The Hekler. Get a decent 210 or 240mm Gyuto and a 150mm petty and you should be good for most of the tasks in the kitchen. A Carbonext 150mm petty is $70 and the 210mm gyuto is $105, so it's a little over your budget, but that may be a way to go. Also, Fujiwara has their stainless series FKM or carbon series FKH: 150mm petty is $44 and the 210mm gyuto is $75, $83 for the 240mm gyuto in stainless. Another option is an Artifex, either 210mm or 240, or a Tojiro DP Gyuto and Petty. Most blades in a knife set don't get used. The gyuto will take care of the slicing tasks, whether it is veggies or proteins. The petty will take care of most smaller tasks, finer cutting, etc.



+1; also I think it would be a wise decision to get some sharpening paraphernalia. An expensive knife is no better than a cheap knife when both are dull


----------



## chinacats (Aug 10, 2012)

Welcome sleekay! 

Agree with what others have said, aside from that I know nothing about any sets. A gyuto (chef's), a petty or paring knife, and possibly a bread knife would be what most people would need to cut most everything they would ever cut. 

Good luck!


----------



## TheShadowPuppet (Aug 10, 2012)

Your choice also depends on what you use the most often. If you mainly use the chef knife, go for a good one and get a junky petty knife. Of you do more small work, get a better petty knife than a chef. It also depends how you take care of your knives. If you really careful, you could get a tojiro shirogami 210mm Gyuto for $60, and a petty for 40. But they are carbon steel, which can rust if left dirty. 

Also about sharpening. It really depends on how sharp you want them. if you would rather spend more on knives, you could get them sharpened at a local store (yes i know, most of us [me included] would rather get a stone and do it ourselves) but you only need to do it a couple of times a year depending on how much you cook and it is not that expensive. Then you can save up for a good stone. Or you can use the wicked sharp method for very little upfront money (please practice with junky knife if you use the wicked sharp or a stone method).

My personal preference would be to get either a CarboNext or a Inazuma or Gekko gyuto 210mm and get a cruddy petty knife and a DMT fine diamond stone. That would put you in the range of about 150. But then i mainly use my chef knife for everything and if i need to peel something i use my peeler. 

Please note: This is only after reading different forums. I'm still trying to decide on a knife to buy. I don't have any of these yet. So i can't give you direct feedback


----------



## sachem allison (Aug 10, 2012)

welcome, both of you


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 10, 2012)

Welcome! 

Spend all 150 on one knife. You won't regret it.


----------



## Andrew H (Aug 10, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Spend all 150 on one knife. You won't regret it.



I'm going to disagree slightly here with Eamon. I'd say you should get one knife and one stone. 
Suisin Inox Western 210 gyuto - $125 - http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...-western/suisin-inox-western-210mm-gyuto.html
King 1200 grit stone - $28 - http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/king1200.htm


----------



## mhlee (Aug 10, 2012)

I know this is going to sound like a recording, but, call Jon at JKI.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Aug 10, 2012)

My vote would be for a good paring (Victorinox?), a 6-inch petty or boning knife and a 8-10 gyuto or chef knife. I'm not sure why bread knives are usually on these lists given how seldom I eat unsliced loaves. 
After that, sharpening equipment and more sharpening equipment. People that send their knives out for sharpening work with semi-dull blades most of the time.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 10, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> I'm going to disagree slightly here with Eamon. I'd say you should get one knife and one stone.
> Suisin Inox Western 210 gyuto - $125 - http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...-western/suisin-inox-western-210mm-gyuto.html
> King 1200 grit stone - $28 - http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/king1200.htm



Can't argue there. Love that knife.


----------



## Taz575 (Aug 10, 2012)

People use bread knives for stuff other than bread! The Tojiro is a great multi tasker, slicing bread, tomatoes, watermelon, skinning fruits, etc very well. It can also almost double as a Sujihiki for slicing tasks.


----------



## chinacats (Aug 10, 2012)

Taz575 said:


> People use bread knives for stuff other than bread! The Tojiro is a great multi tasker, slicing bread, tomatoes, watermelon, skinning fruits, etc very well. It can also almost double as a Sujihiki for slicing tasks.



So is the Forschner...and it is less expensive...but there again, why not just use a good sharp (non-serrated) knife for such things?


----------



## Colorado_cutter (Aug 10, 2012)

What I say:
Get an Artifex, a cheap paring knife or two, and a Bester 1200 waterstone.

What I did:
Got a CCK 1303 Chinese cleaver ($40), a Tojiro ITK 130mm petty ($30), a heavier-duty JiangMen carbon-steel Chinese cleaver from the local thrift store ($2), a Fujiwara FKM 150mm petty ($46), a set of three waterstones ($150) and an Idahone ceramic rod ($29). So, $118 for knives and $179 for sharpening stuff. 

But then, I really like carbon steel and Chinese slicer-cleavers, and don't mind ugly handles! And the sharpening stuff will keep me in good stead whatever knives I might get down the road.


----------



## Taz575 (Aug 10, 2012)

The ITK did better on the watermelon, pineapple and breads/rolls than any of my other knives. It has also held its edge very well, too. For the price, it's a great knife! I have played with Forschners years ago and wasn't impressed by their edge holding. I also like the wavy serrations as opposed to the pointy serrations. I hate serrated knives and have used a couple different types of bread knives and the Tojiro ITK blows them all away! As much as I don't want to like the knife, I can't help myself and end up liking it!


----------



## Noodle Soup (Aug 10, 2012)

People that need serrated knives to slice tomatoes have dull knives.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2012)

Get nice furoshiki, and learn how to beautifully wrap your tools wit it  Furoshiki will be a cheaper but functional option!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 10, 2012)

That would be awesome if you could show us how to do that properly! Maybe a DVD or a class or something? I think that would be really cool.


----------



## sleekay (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks so much for all the feedback and posts! Very appreciated! Now, to figure out which knife to buy! And yes, you all convinced me not to buy a set, but to get one chef's knife and possibly a sharpening stone with my $150!

Very appreciated!
sleekay


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 27, 2012)

Cool, what knives are you considering for your first purchase?


----------



## jayhay (Aug 29, 2012)

Post back when you make a buy. Would love to hear what you purchased and your thought on it.


----------



## bieniek (Aug 29, 2012)

I just bought the Tojiro DP three knife set, in states available for 139, or 199 with bread knife. 

Lots of knife for such a price. 

Plenty of funky grinding on them but nothing serious


----------



## sleekay (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi guys - I think I am going to buy this knife:

http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00009ZK08/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Let me know what you think!

sleekay


----------



## add (Aug 29, 2012)

Sleekay welcome.

You just had two and a half pages of some great knife recommendations and vendor referrals by folks that have been into this for... years.

Sorry and unless I missed it, that Wushof wasn't one of them.


----------



## chinacats (Aug 29, 2012)

OK, just in case you missed it, I'd call Jon at JKI first...he can likely get you something better for the same money...


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 29, 2012)

sleekay said:


> Hi guys - I think I am going to buy this knife:
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00009ZK08/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> ...



I can say from using one of those for some time, before I found this forum, that you could do much better with that money.


----------



## James (Aug 29, 2012)

Not the best value and cutting performance isn't much different than the $25 victorinox


----------



## sleekay (Aug 29, 2012)

James said:


> Not the best value and cutting performance isn't much different than the $25 victorinox



What's a victorinox?


----------



## chinacats (Aug 29, 2012)

sleekay said:


> What's a victorinox?



AKA Forschner...made in Switzerland. Profile is similar to Wusthof...comes with rosewood or non-stick handle (can't remember the name of the black handles though they are what I have) and is NSF approved. You can find them in your local restaurant supply or even Amazon. Good bang for the buck knife...many don't care too much for the profile, but if you like the Wustie, it is similar. Might be a good knife to learn sharpening skills if needed--could get by with single stone.


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 30, 2012)

Gesshin Uraku 210mm gyuto is $145

Carbonext 210mm gyuto is only $105

Fujiwara FKH carbon 210mm gyuto is only $73

Fujiwara FKM stainless is only $75

All of these are far better options than the Wusthof.


----------



## Benuser (Aug 30, 2012)

Hiromoto AS: Aogami Super core with stainless clad: $135...


----------



## Taz575 (Aug 30, 2012)

Artifex in AEB-L for $70


----------



## cclin (Aug 30, 2012)

sleekay said:


> Hi guys - I think I am going to buy this knife:
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00009ZK08/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> ...



all people recommend knives are much better than Wusthof! if you are in favor of German made Stainless knife, check "MAC MTH-80 8" Chef's Knife w/ Dimples "http://www.amazon.com/MAC-MTH-80-Chefs-Knife-Dimples/dp/B000KXBSRQ/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=2ADCVXRNGFGLK&coliid=I1XSF4BYX9ONA4 I think it is better knife than Wusthof


----------



## sleekay (Aug 30, 2012)

Alright - you guys influenced me! 



> *Requesting Cancellation for:*
> We're processing your cancellation request. This could take up to two hours. Please check Your Account and your e-mail for status updates.
> 1 of: Wusthof 4582-20 Classic 8-Inch Cook's Knife [Kitchen]
> Condition: New
> ...



Now who's this guy I have to phone? JFK? lol...I guess I should make that call.


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 30, 2012)

You will thank us later. Your wallet will not.


----------



## Carl (Aug 30, 2012)

cclin said:


> all people recommend knives are much better than Wusthof! if you are in favor of German made Stainless knife, check "MAC MTH-80 8" Chef's Knife w/ Dimples "http://www.amazon.com/MAC-MTH-80-Chefs-Knife-Dimples/dp/B000KXBSRQ/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=2ADCVXRNGFGLK&coliid=I1XSF4BYX9ONA4 I think it is better knife than Wusthof



I saw Eric Repirt (Evec Eric I think) on Youtube RSRV Channel making a Beef Bourguignon, he used that Mac Knife. I know big chefs get free knives or even paid to use knives, but in this instance if it's good enough for ER then it's good enough for me. Nevermind that I've never heard a negative review of Macs, and many people I consider knowledgeable recommend them to aspiring cooks. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkpgCdC7O9Q&feature=plcp


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 30, 2012)

sleekay said:


> Now who's this guy I have to phone? JFK? lol...I guess I should make that call.



Jon at Japanese Knife Imports:

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/about-us


----------



## sleekay (Aug 30, 2012)

Which knife is better?

*This one:*
- Suisin INOX Western 210mm Gyuto
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...-western/suisin-inox-western-210mm-gyuto.html

*Or one of these ones:*
- Fujiwara FKH carbon 210mm gyuto is only $73
- Fujiwara FKM stainless is only $75


Thanks,
sleekay


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 30, 2012)

sleekay said:


> Which knife is better?
> 
> *This one:*
> - Suisin INOX Western 210mm Gyuto
> ...



I have one of the Suisin Inox line (different model) and it is a superb product. No experience with Fujiwara, so I can't comment on that.


----------



## Benuser (Aug 31, 2012)

You can't compare, it's another league.
The Fujiwaras are great but simple knives. Don't expect any refinement in F&F. Sharp choil and spine. The edge out of the box is ... unpredictable. Nothing you can't easily solve, and I don't care. But again, great and simple.


----------



## Benuser (Aug 31, 2012)

Would you go for the Suisin: ask Jon (Broida) to have a look at the edge.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 5, 2012)

Forget the Wusthof those bolsters that go down the back of the blade make correct heel sharpening impossible & they are thick on the wusthof adding considerable weight.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 5, 2012)

The Suisin Inox Western has very good cutting geometry, and steel that is not a hassle to work with. Extremely good QC, so it might have a burr on the spine or something, but I've never seen a Suisin that dropped the ball where it counts.


----------



## sleekay (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey guys!

Thought I would let you know I bought this knife:

- Suisin INOX Western 210mm Gyuto
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/...0mm-gyuto.html

I received it in the mail - wow! What a great knife! Amazing! Can't believe I was living without a fantastic knife in the kitchen until now! Makes life a lot easier, and makes kitchen chores more fun (however, I am in the honeymoon phase).

Thanks again for all of your expertise, opinions and thoughts!

sleekay


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Sep 17, 2012)

Congratulations!

Thanks for letting us know what you decided.

Have fun with it!


----------



## chinacats (Sep 17, 2012)

Congratulations Sleekay! After you have a chance to use it a bit, let us know what you think.


----------



## Crothcipt (Sep 17, 2012)

Welcome to the other side of the fence. Only thing about it here is things are really better over here. Oh ya you will have no money either, looking for the next best thing to take to the honeymoon.


----------



## jayhay (Sep 18, 2012)

Just handled one of those at a Korin demo yesterday. Great knife for the $. Thin blade, great geometry and really good F&F for the price. Honestly, I've seen knives 2x as expensive with worse fit and finish. Awesome buy man, enjoy it!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 18, 2012)

Great! Don't forget to stop back in any time you have some issues. We are full of good ideas, and even more BS!


----------



## sleekay (Oct 1, 2012)

Just checking in to let you guys know that I love my new knife! Wow, what a difference! Thanks again!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Oct 1, 2012)

sleekay said:


> Just checking in to let you guys know that I love my new knife! Wow, what a difference! Thanks again!



Excellent!

How much longer until you start looking for new knife number two?


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 1, 2012)

This is the equivalent of a fairytale ending on KKF. Someone registers as a member and asks about buying a set of knives, then the hounds are released (in a good way) advising the new member to invest in one good knife. The user then actually listens to a bunch of crazy knife people he has never met, and in the end he walks away with a great Suisin from Japanese Knife Imports. Beautiful. 

I'm glad you are happy with the blade, and I am sure everyone will be very happy to advise you on knife number two 

k.


----------



## Benuser (Oct 2, 2012)

sleekay said:


> Just checking in to let you guys know that I love my new knife! Wow, what a difference! Thanks again!


Do you have taken it to the stones?


----------

